# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Your thoughts on this hot girl....

## NNJExotics

Hey everyone,
   I picked up this girl up at the White Plains show from a pile of baby balls. I immediately wanted her the minute i saw her. She was in shed at the show so her true colors were not showing but i knew she would be gorgeous the minute she shed. I wanted to share her with you guys post shed and see what your thoughts were on her. I plan to bring her up to size and use her for future breedings.

Thanks,
Javier
NNJExotics

----------

modean02 (04-29-2012),_sookieball_ (05-25-2012)

----------


## purplemuffin

:Very Happy:  She's got some lovely warm colors! I'm sure she will get even more lovely with age!

----------


## kevinb

Gorgeous lady.  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

Definitely a keeper!!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Awesome blush out black back... Definitely worth dinking around  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## BigJ

WOW! She is a hottie! I would love to see her full grown!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Great snag!!! Her colors and blushing are outstanding! I wouldn't even know where to start as far as what males to pair her with. Enchi, Fire, YB, Het Red, Lesser, all come to mind  :Razz: .

----------


## llovelace

Looks to be a het red to me

----------

_Tempestas_ (08-02-2011)

----------


## AJs Snake House

What a looker! I'm jealous.  :Razz: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cendalla

I really like the look of her. Good luck! :Good Job:

----------


## DellaF

She is very pretty

----------


## NNJExotics

Thanks for checking her out!

Javier
NNJExotics

----------


## NNJExotics

Took some updated pics of this girl today that i wanted to share:

----------


## Christopher De Leon

Wow! Beautiful girl! Shes getting better lookin for sure

----------

_NNJExotics_ (12-05-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I'm a big fan of her pattern.

----------

_NNJExotics_ (12-05-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> Looks to be a het red to me


I agree  :Good Job: 

Sweet pick up Javier!

----------

_NNJExotics_ (12-05-2011)

----------


## ReptilesK2

Nice dinker!! or het red lol.

----------


## NNJExotics

> I agree 
> 
> Sweet pick up Javier!


Thanks!

----------


## NNJExotics

> Nice dinker!! or het red lol.


Thanks!

----------


## Salamander Rising

> Hey everyone,
>    I picked up this girl up at the White Plains show from a pile of baby balls. I immediately wanted her the minute i saw her. She was in shed at the show so her true colors were not showing but i knew she would be gorgeous the minute she shed. I wanted to share her with you guys post shed and see what your thoughts were on her. I plan to bring her up to size and use her for future breedings.
> 
> Thanks,
> Javier
> NNJExotics


She's *stunning*!

----------


## babyknees

I love her look. Hope she proves out for you.

----------


## fishboyUK

Wow really nice!  :Good Job:

----------


## NNJExotics

took some updated pics of this girl yesterday...wanted to share them with you all..

----------


## neting4luv

She looks awesome!

----------

_NNJExotics_ (03-08-2012)

----------


## Slim

Love those warm brown tones on her!

----------

_NNJExotics_ (03-08-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

Good looking girl Javier...hope your season is going well!

----------


## adamsky27

Thanks for the updates, she is looking good!

----------

_NNJExotics_ (03-08-2012)

----------


## NNJExotics

> Good looking girl Javier...hope your season is going well!


thanks Rob! No eggs yet, but hopefully soon! Hope all is well on your end.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Wow, thats a good looking grab bag find there.  Should make a solid breeder with anything you throw at it.  Black Pastel, Cinny, Sable, Chocolate.....

----------


## Mike41793

Id pair her with a cinny. I love the reddish tones along her back.  :Smile:

----------


## ClarkT

She's gorgeous! I don't know where I would start! I'd almost want to pair her with a normal just to prove her as a dinker... Very cool pickup!

----------


## NNJExotics

Took some updated pictures this week and wanted to share them with you all.

Javier

----------


## Simple Man

I love her! I'd be breeding her to dark stuff. Black Pastel, Cinny, Sable etc  :Smile:  Smoking girl Javier.

Regards,

B

----------

_NNJExotics_ (04-29-2012)

----------


## BFE Pets

> Hey everyone,
>    I picked up this girl up at the White Plains show from a pile of baby balls. I immediately wanted her the minute i saw her. She was in shed at the show so her true colors were not showing but i knew she would be gorgeous the minute she shed. I wanted to share her with you guys post shed and see what your thoughts were on her. I plan to bring her up to size and use her for future breedings.
> 
> Thanks,
> Javier
> NNJExotics


absolutely beautiful! gotta love those baby bags outta africa. lol thats only a guess thats where she came from. i'd say she'd make some great babies with a het red . thanks for sharing and happy herping.

----------


## BigJayPiercer

What color are her eyes Javier?

----------


## NNJExotics

> What color are her eyes Javier?


They are dark brown/black, the same you would find on a normal.

----------


## angllady2

I still think she looks like a het Red.

She is an excellent snake, and I look forward to seeing her babies in the future.  {Because at least one has my name on it.}  :Very Happy: 

Gale

----------

_NNJExotics_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## artist&writer

I think she looks a lot like a green pastel/lace black back. http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...ce-black-back/

----------

_NNJExotics_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Dlp40

sweet looking girl.

----------

_NNJExotics_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Very interesting look to her.  Good luck!

----------

_NNJExotics_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## NNJExotics

Took some updated pics and wanted to share:

----------


## angllady2

She's still gorgeous!

How big is she now ?  

Gale

----------


## NNJExotics

Updated pics from 10/26

----------


## Kinra

She's very nice!   :Good Job:

----------


## NNJExotics

> She's very nice!


Thanks!

----------

